# MacOS 10.15 Catalina erschienen



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. Oktober 2019)

Apple hat die neue kostenlose Version seines Betriebssystems MacOS veröffentlicht. Das OS bringt zahlreiche Veränderungen mit sich, über die man sich überall informieren kann. Wichtigste Neuerungen sind eigentlich Streichungen. Es gibt keinen Support für 32 Bit Anwendungen mehr und iTunes wird durch drei neue Anwendungen ersetzt, wobei bereits bezogene Inhalte nicht verloren gehen. Dafür können nunmehr iOS Anwendungen genutzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macOS - How to Upgrade - Apple

Eine Niresh-Variante ist bereits verfügbar, es ist aber noch eine Beta.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

Sie ersetzen eine Anwendung durch drei? Wieso?


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie ersetzen eine Anwendung durch drei? Wieso?



Vielleicht um den nahtlosen Übergang zwischen iOS, iPadOS und macOS zu gewährleisten


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. Oktober 2019)

Wie ich gelesen habe, war iTunes nie sonderlich beliebt.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Umstellung hat schon Sinn gemacht. iTunes war mittlerweile vollkommen überfrachtet. Jetzt hat man schlanke Apps für Musik und Filme/Serien/TV die den iOS Pendants angeglichen sind. Das vereinheitlicht die ganz Sache von der Bedienung her.


----------

